# Uncharted 3 discussion and news



## ATWA (Dec 17, 2010)

Instead of continually making new threads, I decided to compile all future info into this thread. All stuff I've posted thus far will be added as well. Post anything you find that isn't in this thread.

*Release date: 11/1/11*

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Teaser Trailer</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/v_J9ma8Z71E</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Worldwide reveal trailer</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/vOatbnN-7Ow</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Gamespot demo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/vvsHMBg6hjg&feature=sub</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Behind the Scenes</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/cwLMwwJ2-4c</div>

Jimmy Fallon Twitter questions

Naughty Dog's flickr (with new screenshots as of 12/17)

http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=es&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=es&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nicagamerz.com%2Fv6%2Fnews%2F742%2Fdemo-de-uncharted-3-chateau-cerca%2F


----------



## Robin (Dec 17, 2010)

I'll be getting this. Uncharted 2 was epic.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 17, 2010)

Am i the only one that gets the feeling that... Sully might pass on in this one?


----------



## Robin (Dec 17, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Am i the only one that gets the feeling that... Sully might pass on in this one?


I never considered that but now that you've said it... He was getting on a bit...


----------



## ATWA (Dec 17, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Am i the only one that gets the feeling that... Sully might pass on in this one?


I doubt that will happen.

Co-op has been confirmed NOT to be in SP, thank God

http://www.gamespot.com/ps3/action/uncharted3drakesdeception/news.html?sid=6285563&tag=topslot;title;2&mode=previews


----------



## Brad (Dec 17, 2010)

I wish I had a PS3... =[


----------



## 8bit (Dec 17, 2010)

I can't wait!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 17, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Am i the only one that gets the feeling that... Sully might pass on in this one?


That would really suck. Didn't they mention they wanted to focus on the "Father figure" or something?


----------



## moonlight33 (Dec 17, 2010)

Overrated, repetitive game series.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 18, 2010)

moonlight33 said:
			
		

> Overrated, repetitive game series.


h8r

I hope Chloe returns somehow. datass.jpg


----------



## Robin (Dec 18, 2010)

moonlight33 said:
			
		

> Overrated, repetitive game series.


Ever played it? I doubt you have.


----------



## moonlight33 (Dec 18, 2010)

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> moonlight33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. I did have the first Uncharted, but I sold it and got Heavy Rain. I've played the second one too.


----------



## ATWA (Dec 18, 2010)

Updated first post, Uncharted 3 demo out soon?


----------



## ATWA (Dec 18, 2010)

There is a LOT of info in this article! 

http://nerdreactor.com/2010/12/17/uncharted-3-drakes-deception-demo-impressions-in-depth-preview-family-members-desert-fire/


----------



## Thunder (Dec 22, 2010)

So, i probably shouldn't be trusting this, but on Gamestop's Uncharted 3 page, it shows:

Co-op Mode
    Yes
Number of Online Players
    1-3 Online Co-op, 1-12 Online Multiplayer
*Number of Players
    1-2 Players*
Online/Multiplayer
    Yes 

Possible Split screen? Thoughts?


----------



## Ricano (Dec 22, 2010)

For story mode maybe. I don't think online will though.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 22, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> For story mode maybe. I don't think online will though.


Story mode would be fun, very fun.

Online, it'd be nice, since all my bros play (Excluding my oldest brother, we're still working on converting him into an Uncharted fan =P) And it'd be annoying to get another PS3.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Dec 22, 2010)

Very excited about this. 

I'm also going to agree with Thunder; story mode co-op would be very fun. Online would also be nice. I don't have any siblings, but I know my friends would enjoy playing online along side me.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 22, 2010)

Lecksi said:
			
		

> Very excited about this.
> 
> I'm also going to agree with Thunder; story mode co-op would be very fun. Online would also be nice. I don't have any siblings, but I know my friends would enjoy playing online along side me.


If they do do co-op, i hope they really go all out on it. Making it more than just shooting people with your partner.


----------



## ATWA (Dec 23, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> So, i probably shouldn't be trusting this, but on Gamestop's Uncharted 3 page, it shows:
> 
> Co-op Mode
> Yes
> ...


Story co-op was already confirmed not to be included.. I'll find the article and post it here


----------



## ATWA (Dec 23, 2010)

http://www.gamespot.com/ps3/action/uncharted3drakesdeception/news.html?sid=6285563&tag=topslot;title;2&mode=previews


----------



## Thunder (Dec 23, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> http://www.gamespot.com/ps3/action/uncharted3drakesdeception/news.html?sid=6285563&tag=topslot;title;2&mode=previews


Damn, that's a shame.


----------



## ATWA (Dec 23, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really, I don't see co-op working for Uncharted. In order for there to be co-op there would have to be split screen, and that would lower the graphics quality. Plus, Uncharted campaign is a thing to be enjoyed alone, so you can take in everything. Even though there are a lot of parts where Drake has a companion accompanying him, I love the parts where he's alone. E.g. Chapter 19 of Uncharted 1 (Which I platinumed today yayy)


----------



## Thunder (Dec 23, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, i do have a point there. I guess i can deal with the co-op missions in multiplayer.


----------



## ATWA (Dec 26, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're a blast by themselves


----------



## ATWA (Dec 28, 2010)

Sawed-off shotgun confirmed:
http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/990/sawed.png

no explaining needed


----------



## Thunder (Dec 28, 2010)

ATWA said:
			
		

> Sawed-off shotgun confirmed:
> http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/990/sawed.png
> 
> no explaining needed


More annoying shotgun run'n gunners in multiplayer?


----------



## ATWA (Dec 28, 2010)

and I forgot to add this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-nVuFl8cLc

looks like auto ammo pickup is going to be incorporated into the game. And brutal combos are making a return


----------



## Ricano (Dec 28, 2010)

Wooow, they made the pistol reticle bigger. =/


----------



## ATWA (Dec 28, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Wooow, they made the pistol reticle bigger. =/


Yeah, but it also looks like they made everything a bit bigger. Even enemies


----------



## ATWA (Jan 6, 2011)

I've watched the gameplay a couple of times, and I've noticed that the enemies' accents sound sort of European. It's gonna be cool fighting hand-to-hand with two Europeans at once


----------



## Ricano (Jan 6, 2011)

I lost excitement for this. =[


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 6, 2011)

They added water in one of the newer trailers. :L Except it was pretty much the second trailer, but slightly extended in the end.


----------



## ATWA (Jan 12, 2011)

this needs to be moved asap.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 16, 2011)

I wonder how much of the game Sully is in?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 16, 2011)

Hope it's a little longer than Uncharted 2.


----------



## ATWA (Jan 16, 2011)

The main thing when they announced the game was Sully was going to get more screen time.. I'm sure we'll see enough of him


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 16, 2011)

I cant wait to see teh movei.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 23, 2011)

ATWA said:


> The main thing when they announced the game was Sully was going to get more screen time.. I'm sure we'll see enough of him


 
Phew. I hope he's not who they mean by "a main character could be killed off" though...


----------



## ATWA (Mar 8, 2011)

http://www.naughtydog.com/site/post/introducing_katherine_marlowe/

yesss a female villain!


----------



## Thunder (Mar 8, 2011)

Almost Cruella De Vil-like =P

Can't wait for 11/1/11


----------



## Ricano (Mar 8, 2011)

A leathery, female villain. Gross


----------



## ATWA (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm excited for it. Voice acting sounds top notch, as expected


----------



## Thunder (Nov 7, 2011)

I think this topic deserves a bump.

Got the game, beat the story mode, been playing the multiplayer a lot.

Ricano and I were kickin' ass online B)


----------



## PaJami (Nov 9, 2011)

Got it the day after the release... Collector's edition 8D Really loving it so far. I'm on chapter 12 or something, not quite sure how far that is. I wanna beat it quickly, though, so I don't get spoiled ;_; Multiplayer is great, if not a bit challenging. Love the maps


----------



## Brad (Nov 9, 2011)

I'll probably end up getting it for Christmas.


----------

